# Kansas City, MO - Golden in shelter



## Judi

Have you gotten a response?


----------



## Maggies mom

Dirksfund is trying to pull this guy!


----------



## Judi

good 
This Rescue has a good reputation.


----------



## mylissyk

Maggies mom said:


> Dirksfund is trying to pull this guy!


Awesome! Thank you so much for the info!


----------



## Judi

You are very welcome.


----------



## C's Mom

Fingers crossed for this beautiful dog. I hope he gets adopted by people who will be kind to him and show him that not all humans are cruel.


----------



## Judi

I agree.
Happiness to this innocent dog.


----------



## Noey

: ( he reminds me of my Noah....poor baby.


----------



## musicgirl

Poor sweetheart. Bumping up and hoping he finds a good home!


----------



## Maggies mom

Angus is golden/great pyr mix..has double dewclaws, there is a great pyr rescue taken him and they got enough donations to cover his hw treatment


----------



## GoldensGirl

Bumping up.


----------



## Maggies mom

This boy has been rescue and is in a Pyr rescue!


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful news Mary! Thanks for the update, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Karen519

*Mary*

Mary

That is wonderful news!!


----------



## C's Mom

So happy to hear that he is rescued. May he have a sweet life.


----------

